# Subsidised treatment



## amynic2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi ladies

I'm trying to find out which clinics offer the most subsidised treatment for egg sharers. I am a single mum so will need treatment-probably ICSI- with donor sperm. 
I've always wanted to donate my eggs and thought i would do it when i finished having my own family. Unfortunately life didn't go as planned(!!) and now i am nearly 34, wanting another child and wanting to donate my eggs. 
My local clinic will cost around £1800, which i appreciate is much cheaper, but as money is tight I'm checking out other options.

Thanks x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

Do u always need icsi with d/s? Just icsi doubled our egg share costs... If u had a donor with ivf it would be cheaper. I can only suggest email/calling all local clinics as from speaking to others on here it can vary a lot... Mine is similar to yours.

Although my clinic if u go to just donate they can pay u £750 (accroding to a radio advert) so that would mean u could do a donated cycle and get paid, and use that money to go again? Just an idea  

Xx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Whereabouts in the country are you?
Crm Coventry do ICSI for £500 for donors not sure how much extra if you need donor sperm though.


----------

